# I watched in wonder as it stumbled...



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A humanoid walking robot.
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/02/24/boston-dynamics-shows-off-new-robot-in-video-take-a-look-at-humanoids-impressive-capabilities/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Skynet!!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

good. lord. that is amazeballs.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I first learned of this plot on the Jetsons. We've been conditioned for this takeover... Curious though:

If somehow they manage to transfer human consciousness into such a capable robotic vessel, you think you'll shoot better or worse?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Much to think as always the "Fittest Being" is located at the apex of each pyramid (No matter how hard fight other beings), how long are we going to be we the fittest?

h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> I first learned of this plot on the Jetsons. We've been conditioned for this takeover... Curious though:
> 
> If somehow they manage to transfer human consciousness into such a capable robotic vessel, you think you'll shoot better or worse?


For me: Better but more boring, the exciting is to conquer the fear of failure or defeat


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I first learned of this plot on the Jetsons. We've been conditioned for this takeover... Curious though:
> 
> If somehow they manage to transfer human consciousness into such a capable robotic vessel, you think you'll shoot better or worse?


Worse, it will take many many more decades for robots to have even near biological range of motion.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I dunno Phoul. That kinda tech turns over every 18 months, and the stability/recovery displayed in the OP's video was unthinkable just 2 years ago. Todays tech can certainly duplicate the range of motion required to shoot a slingshot, with more consistency even... But they can't feel it-- I hope.


----------

